# Near hip bone pains



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

My IBSa has many different manifestations..

One of them is a sort of pain that feels more like ligament pain or pelvic pain. But I have had many "demonstrations" that it is indeed intestinal or at least "not" pelvic pain.

The pain is near the hip bone, at the right lowest corner of my abdomen. Sometimes (like today), the pain is at both corners, both left and right, near the hip bone.

If I lie down it's ok. It is very moderate, but enough to make me feel like I dont want to wear my jeans (which totally drives me CRAZY, cause most of the time, I cant wear my darn jeans!)

Does anybody get these very localized almost ligament like pains and have you found some things that help?

Also, it seems like if I dont have these pains and chose to wear jeans that are "remotly" tight (which is the only jeans that look good , unlike "mom jeans", these exact pains will show up!

I am hoping to get some cues on things that can help...

Gen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tight anything puts pressure on the intestines, and IBS intestines tend to be sensitive to being pushed on.

I had both all over pain and a few localized locations but they felt more stabby than most of my ligament pain in my wrists has felt.

Generally for IBS pain either you take an antispasmodic (prescription or peppermint is over the counter) or a low dose antidepressant (some people do sometimes report some help with some of the herbal things that are supposed to have some kind of similar action).


----------



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

THanks Kathleen!

So I am not crazy right? The tight type jeans could really be making me hurt! They do I know it and it has been like that for many years, just worse now...

I am sorry for being so superficial, but it has been a part of my whole issue to not be able to wear what I want.. I mean, it does have an impact on your life as a woman when you can not wear anything tight on your waist! I just never knew it was my IBS causing it, but it makes so much sense!

Gen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS effects quality of life in a lot of ways. It varies from person to person what is more annoying and what is "no big deal" but it impacts all of us.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Weird. I get the same pains you describe. At hil bones. They are sudden and dont last but feel like something is stuck to my hips inside and it got pulled. Weird


----------



## emlica (Jul 24, 2013)

I get an assortment of what I'd call 'twinge' sensations around my right hip. When I had the bug that I think triggered my symptoms, the worst cramping and discomfort was in my right side, so I'm guessing that's the part of my bowel that's been most 'upset'. For me the twingey feelings are usually a bit above my hip, more around the waist, but they can also appear right around the hip bone, front and back. They do feel, to me, very similar to ligament/muscular pains that I've had in my wrists from (I think) RSI. I've always assumed it was pressure from overworked/excessively 'contracting' bowel muscle in that area or something, and sometimes I think gas is involved. I don't wear particularly tight clothing, though - don't have the figure for it!! - so I guess that's probably not much help.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Same pain. And i learned 20 years ago that jeans are a no no for me
. I don't own any and use only trousers with loose elastic waist.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

My spasms and pain is always left lower decending colon. Right at the left hip bone... sometimes a few inches in, sometimes a few inches outside. Wraps around the lower left side at times, and will extend around to the back at times. The pinching that comes before horrible spasms is almost always lower left right at the hip bone.

Yes... there is nothing like Heather's peppermint and fennel teas for this. Actually better than antispasmodics for me. I would say if you want to know... get the tea. When you feel it drink a big, warm cup. If still there follow the warm peppermint tea with a cup of fennel tea. If 15 mins after that you are still in pain it is not likely spasms/colon pain but something else.

I got spasms as bad or worse than anyone here I read about, and that tea combo will stop any of it pretty much in it's tracks with me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried all kinds of peppermint some years ago. Also fennel. In my case the problem is not spams. It is pain that simply stays there 24 hours a day 365 days a year. I suspect it is a fungal invasion.


----------

